# Where to find lures



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey I am looking at getting some deep diver minnows to try on snapper but the problem is none of my local tackle shops stock the ones I want. I live south of Adelaide any suggestions


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking for predatek rapala and maybe manns 
Found them on motackle but not real keen on buying stuff online
Anyone know if any Adelaide tackle shops stock these brands


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Millions of people buy stuff online every day. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

scater said:


> Millions of people buy stuff online every day. Nothing to worry about.


Unless you're a retailer.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

sbd said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of people buy stuff online every day. Nothing to worry about.
> ...


Unless you're a retailer who refuses to move with the times.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have bought stuff online before I just like to see and touch before I buy
Don't mind paying a little extra to support local businesses


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

The BCF at Noarlunga would be your nearest biggest local tackle place. They have a large range, i was in there a few weeks back, but i couldnt be sure they have the exact ones you are after.

A quick look on their website shows 4 pages of Rapala lures, just a matter of if they stock the one you are looking for at that store. A quick phone call could save you a drive.

PS. Wouldn't mind knowing what you select as i have never lure fished for snapper and wouldnt mind giving it a go


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Ubolt said:


> Hey I am looking at getting some deep diver minnows to try on snapper but the problem is none of my local tackle shops stock the ones I want. I live south of Adelaide any suggestions


Ubolt, which stores have you tried. I frequent most of the southern tackle stores.
Anglers Choice have a good range of lures.
Fishing Whole Salers (1/200 Dyson Road, Lonsdale) have an expanding range.
Brighton tackle and bait have a good range of lures, as does Got One St Mary and these would be your best bets along with Anglers Choice.
Bite Well, Glenelg occasionally stock a few interesting bits and pieces as well.


----------

